
Apache OpenOffice security hole again, switch to LibreOffice immediately - davidgerard
https://reddragdiva.tumblr.com/post/160022919038/apache-openoffice-security-hole-again-switch-to
======
skrowl
I doubt that the 7 remaining users of OpenOffice are unlikely to change due to
a security issue. They're used to them by now.

~~~
davidgerard
Geeks know the score. _Regular users really don 't_. The brand awareness of
"OpenOffice" is still _stupendous_ and this terrible zombie software still
steadily gets around 100,000 downloads a day.
[https://blogs.apache.org/OOo/entry/over_200_million_download...](https://blogs.apache.org/OOo/entry/over_200_million_downloads_of)
So make sure people know! LibreOffice is catching up, but 100,000 all-but-
unmaintained security hazards a day are an ongoing disaster.

